# 5 Muley bucks then a Whitetail doe



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 13, 2017)

Got this nice bunch of shots of 5 Muley bucks, they even let me get out and walk up to the fence line for a set of pretty nice mushings.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 13, 2017)

Then when I got home down in the pasture I spotted this Whitetail doe


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 13, 2017)

Sweet!  Looks like a few nice racks popping out!  Awesome shots!


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 14, 2017)

Nice images! Especially the bucks!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 15, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------

